# Fresh Dingleberry Pie



## xotoxi

Fresh blueberry pie...nothing is better!


----------



## Paulie

The dingleberries taste like dingleberries!


----------



## strollingbones

yall are just sick


----------



## Big Black Dog

Pick all of those dingleberries by yourself or did a neighbor bring you over a quart of 'em?


----------



## Anguille

*Fresh Dingleberry Pie

*xotoxi...


...remind me never to tell you to make me some pie!


----------



## Gremlin-USA

xotoxi said:


> Fresh blueberry pie...nothing is better!



Xotoxi, that post that is just plain out mean!!!!!!!

Now I have to go thaw out some blueberries and heat up the oven, I hungry 



.


----------



## xotoxi

Paulie said:


> The dingleberries taste like  dingleberries!





Count Dracula said:


> Pick all of those dingleberries by yourself  or did a neighbor bring you over a quart of 'em?





Anguille said:


> *Fresh Dingleberry Pie
> 
> *xotoxi...
> 
> 
> ...remind me never to tell you to make me some pie!


*
DINGLEBERRIES???

*You sick fucks!  

Trying to derail my thread about blueberry pie with discussion about small, semi-dry, extraordinarily tenacious remnants of fecal matter  which, when unwittingly rolled into a mixture with toilet paper lint by  the action of wiping, become almost irremovably entangled among ones  anal hair, a situationality exacerbated by the vigorous chafing and  friction between the buttocks and most commonly remedied by the sad and  almost entirely unavoidable remedy of plucking out at its root the  individual hair to which each dingleberry is conjoined.

_*DISGUSTING!!!*_


----------



## masquerade

I see you've moved passed your 'second guess myself' phase.

Uhm ... you got any creampie over there?


----------



## Ringel05

xotoxi said:


> Fresh blueberry pie...nothing is better!



*Made exclusively from Dark Matter.*


----------



## RadiomanATL

masquerade said:


> I see you've moved passed your 'second guess myself' phase.
> 
> Uhm ... *you got any creampie over there?*



LOLOLOLOL!!!

do NOT google that....


----------



## Gremlin-USA

RadiomanATL said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've moved passed your 'second guess myself' phase.
> 
> Uhm ... *you got any creampie over there?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL!!!
> 
> do NOT google that....
Click to expand...


If you do, make sure the kids are not looking over you shoulder


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## masquerade

Gremlin-USA said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've moved passed your 'second guess myself' phase.
> 
> Uhm ... *you got any creampie over there?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL!!!
> 
> do NOT google that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you do, make sure the kids are not looking over you shoulder
Click to expand...

Gentlemen ... do you honestly believe I didn't know what creampie is when I posted that question?


----------



## keee keee

Sounds Presidential to me!!!!!!


----------

